# Regarder une chaîne Tv de l'iPhone vers l'Apple Tv



## DanteSco (16 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir à tous, 

J'ai aménagé mon grenier afin de faire de la place à ma petite dernière. J'ai décidé de m'installer dans ce grenier mais lors des travaux hooo monumentale erreur, j'ai oublié de tirer le câble télé ...

Ayant un Apple Tv au rez que je n'employais pas souvent, j'ai décidé de le placer dans ce grenier.  Je pense qu'avec ce déménagement le jailbreak à du sauter...

Via mon fournisseur d'accès, j'ai la possibilité de regarder la télévision sur mon iPhone.  Or quand j'essaie de transmettre l'émission de l'iPhone vers l'Apple Tv, il me dit qu'une erreur est survenue...

Lorsque j'essaie de regarder un film (programme VLC) de l'iPhone sur l'Apple Tv, j'ai le son et pas l'image ...

Qui aurait une explication ?  Merci pour votre aide


----------

